# snow blower compatibility Craftsman DWT 4000 273241 tractor



## weemsie (4 mo ago)

needing some help trying to find a snow blower attachment for my Craftsman DYT4000, there is a compatibility chart I have looked at but it only lists one, which is 24837 ....but was told there are others and I am currently looking at a 486 248392 and others will they all fit . Cant seam to find any other help Thanks Carl


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

I sure am glad I moved to the South......Haven't seen a snowblower in 25 Years, so sorry I can't help, but couldn't pass up the opportunity to share my delight


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Welcome to the forum. Not sure if this will fit. May be worth checking out.








Sears Craftsman 46" 2 stage snow blower for garden...


Purchased new around 1996. Garage kept. Good condition with normal wear for its age. Used on my 26hp Craftsman Garden Tractor. Not sure which models it will fit. Comes with all of its original mounting hardware, brackets, bolts, tire chains, salt container. In good working order. Sold as is...




www.tractorforum.com


----------



## weemsie (4 mo ago)

pogobill said:


> Welcome to the forum. Not sure if this will fit. May be worth checking out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you tried to find which one my uses and only found 1 on a craftsman chart but have been told that others would fit but cant find anyway to find out Thanks for taking the time for me Carl


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

pogobill said:


> Welcome to the forum. Not sure if this will fit. May be worth checking out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love this time of year..... It'll still be 90 down here for the next 6 weeks and you are getting ready for snow. I don't even need my version of a snow blower until December


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

I think the 24837 may be the same as one of the AgiFab snowblowers.








Craftsman 24837 42" Two Stage Tractor Mount Snow Blower


The Craftsman (42-Inch) Two Stage Tractor Mount Snow Blower 24837 has been discontinued. Check out Expert's recommended alternatives for another top tractor mount blower.




www.snowblowersdirect.com






https://www.lowes.com/pd/Agri-Fab-42-in-Two-stage-Residential-Attachment-Snow-Blower/1000133993


----------

